# nftables and kernel 3.16

## friesia

Suddenly nftables stopped working with kernel 3.16 (kernel config made from 3.15 with "make oldconfig").

This is the error:

```
# nft add table ip filter

<cmdline>:1:1-19: Error: Could not add table: Invalid argument

add table ip filter

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
```

Kernel config here:

```
# grep -v "^#" /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v "^$"

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="melf"

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_LEGACY_ALLOC_HWIRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_PROT_NUMA_PROT_NONE=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_RD_LZ4=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SGETMASK_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_UNINLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUE_RWLOCK=y

CONFIG_QUEUE_RWLOCK=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MEMTEST=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_COUNT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_X86_16BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_ESPFIX64=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_IOSF_MBI=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NF_TABLES=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_INET=m

CONFIG_NFT_EXTHDR=m

CONFIG_NFT_META=m

CONFIG_NFT_RBTREE=m

CONFIG_NFT_HASH=m

CONFIG_NFT_COUNTER=m

CONFIG_NFT_LOG=m

CONFIG_NFT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT=m

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_INET=m

CONFIG_IP_SET=y

CONFIG_IP_SET_MAX=256

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV6=m

CONFIG_STP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BUILTIN=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_VETH=y

CONFIG_VHOST_NET=y

CONFIG_VHOST_RING=y

CONFIG_VHOST=y

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ARC=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_NCM=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_KCOPY=m

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_EARLYCON=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_SCMI=m

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE=y

CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MFD_CORE=m

CONFIG_LPC_ICH=m

CONFIG_LPC_SCH=m

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006=m

CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164=m

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=5

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG_DEFAULT=3

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_HDMI=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=2048

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ=m

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=m

CONFIG_SONY_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

CONFIG_MXM_WMI=m

CONFIG_CLKEVT_I8253=y

CONFIG_I8253_LOCK=y

CONFIG_CLKBLD_I8253=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_DMI_SCAN_MACHINE_NON_EFI_FALLBACK=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_DCACHE_WORD_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_NILFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_FANOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=866

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf8"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_KERNFS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MESSAGE_LOGLEVEL=4

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ_DEFAULT_ENABLE=0x1

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_KMEMLEAK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_PANIC_ON_OOPS_VALUE=0

CONFIG_PANIC_TIMEOUT=0

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=60

CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEBUG_STRICT_USER_COPY_CHECKS=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE_WITH_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FENTRY=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_TRACE_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_EVENT_TRACING=y

CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TRACER=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_BRANCH_PROFILE_NONE=y

CONFIG_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_DYNAMIC_FTRACE_WITH_REGS=y

CONFIG_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQ_ROUTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_KVM_APIC_ARCHITECTURE=y

CONFIG_KVM_MMIO=y

CONFIG_KVM_ASYNC_PF=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_MSI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_CPU_RELAX_INTERCEPT=y

CONFIG_KVM_VFIO=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=y

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_RAID6_PQ=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNCPY_FROM_USER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_STRNLEN_USER=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_NET_UTILS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PCI_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_CMPXCHG_LOCKREF=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC32_SLICEBY8=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZ4_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_X86=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_POWERPC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_IA64=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARM=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_ARMTHUMB=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_SPARC=y

CONFIG_XZ_DEC_BCJ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_XZ=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZ4=y

CONFIG_ASSOCIATIVE_ARRAY=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT_MAP=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

CONFIG_DQL=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ATOMIC64_DEC_IF_POSITIVE=y

CONFIG_AVERAGE=y

CONFIG_UCS2_STRING=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y
```

----------

## lude

The version of nftables in portage is too old for 3.16.

You'll need version 0.3.

----------

